# The Culture Clash



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I read elsewhere that Jim recommended this book. Did anyone else read it? I purchased it this afternoon at Pet Smart for $17. purely on Jim's recommendation. I'm going to start reading it this evening and was wondering if anyone else could discuss it with me as I read it.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I've ordered it from Barnes & Noble and am still waiting for it. I'll let you know when mine comes.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

What is it about? Thanks.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

From what I understand of what Jim said, the book is about communicating with your pet for a more effective means of training.

The front of the book reads: A revolutionary new way of understanding the relationship between humans and domestic dogs.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Sounds fascinating! I'll be picking up a copy as well.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Jan 30 2005, 04:24 PM
> *I read elsewhere that Jim recommended this book.  Did anyone else read it?  I purchased it this afternoon at Pet Smart for $17.  purely on Jim's recommendation.  I'm going to start reading it this evening and was wondering if anyone else could discuss it with me as I read it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32383*


[/QUOTE]

I have a copy. I've only read the first part but I'm not sure I agree with the author. I think it would be great to have a "book club" on SM. This could be our first selection and we could start a thread just for the "book club"; i.e., have a thread for each book. Everyone who wants to read the book could then participate and discuss the various theories supported by the author. We could start anytime and discuss parts of it or we could set a date to be finished and discuss the whole book........

What do you all think?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I love that idea. I'm going to head out to Barnes and Noble (with puppy in tow) first thing tomorrow.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i had always wanted to be part of a book club. i have A BUNCH of books. a lot of dog related stuff. how would we send it? like shipping stuff would suck. 

i've never bene part of a book club!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm game!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds great! I love reading new things! I hope a bookstore around here has it, I'll look first thing tomorrow.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'll start a thread for the book now. As we get in to reading it and we have comments or discussion items we can post to that thread. I hope that is OK.... I'll get the thread started now.... I guess it would go in the Everything Else forum since our discussion is likely to be Maltese related..... OK.. let's see how this goes!


EDIT: On second thought I think this should go in the Maltese Training section since that is the main subject of the book. We might end up with other dog-related books that don't fit in "Training" but I'm going to ask Joe to move it from Everything Else to Training.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Jan 30 2005, 03:24 PM
> *I read elsewhere that Jim recommended this book.  Did anyone else read it?  I purchased it this afternoon at Pet Smart for $17.  purely on Jim's recommendation.  I'm going to start reading it this evening and was wondering if anyone else could discuss it with me as I read it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32383*


[/QUOTE]

Whose Jim?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jan 31 2005, 09:45 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whose Jim?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32479
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm guessing she means JMM.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Are you serious? His name isn't Jim?! Where did I get that JMM was in fact a Jim. Don't mind me.

And now back to your regularly scheduled broadcast.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Jan 31 2005, 08:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The person I think you are referring to is JMM who is a girl... Jackie!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

OH GOOD GRIEF. So Joe isn't Jim and Jackie isn't Joe. So who is Jim?

























Let me see if I got this straight yet. Jackie is JMM who is a she. Joe is the board owner. And apparently Jim is the pool boy at the cabana in my head.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hahahaha.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL Darn, my cover has been blown!


----------

